# 98 Altima acceleration problem



## gatsby1922 (Feb 19, 2005)

On occasion, my car will not accelerate from a complete stop (i.e., at a red light). The gas pedal must be floored before power "kicks in".

This doesn't happen very often. Maybe one or twice every 100 miles. Any ideas?

THANK YOU!


----------

